# HB-29 adapter for 80-200 ED



## anthonyd200 (May 18, 2010)

Ok I'm purchasing the 80-200 F2.8 ED (old push/pull style) lens today or tomorrow as long as this one doesn't sale out from under me too.

The lens I'm buying doesn't include a lens hood so I'm in the market for one. In searching I've come across an auction on eBay for an HB-29 (replica) and an adapter to allow it to fit on the push pull lens.

The photos on the eBay look great but we all know that things can be misleading.


Here is the link to the auction 
Adapter HB-29 hood on Nikon 80-200mm f2.8 AF-D 80-200 - eBay (item 260369916605 end time May-26-10 14:00:00 PDT)

My question is has anyone bought this and did it work, or do you think I'd be better off just buying the HB-7? I like the functionality and look of the 29 better but am kinda reserved at spending 30 bucks on it.

Thanks!


Please wait
Image not available


----------



## Derrel (May 18, 2010)

The HB-7 is just a short, straight circular hood that really is too short for an 80-200 used on a 1.5x body. Unfortunately these days, lenses and lens hoods have become sort of expensive. If you want a very good hood that offers excellent shading on a DX Nikon, the Mamiya 360mm screw-in rubber lens shade works quite well, and is 77mm, and needs no adapter, plus allows you to squish the hood flat under extreme conditions when shooting toward the sun, thus shading the lens incredibly well--better than a rigid shade.

I think if you like the functionality and look of the 29 model, you ought to bite the bullet and spend the $30 and get that lens shade and its adapter.


----------



## anthonyd200 (May 18, 2010)

That's probably what I will end up doing...I just hate the thought of this thing not mounting up right. 

I was hoping somebody on here had purchased this before. 

I wish I could afford the newer 80-200, but I'm getting a deal and can't pass it up. 

Anybody got suggestions on best route to go on a tripod collar?


----------



## benhasajeep (May 18, 2010)

Wow that seems quite a bit pricey to me for what your getting ($31.80 right now). Seems like I would wait and search around. If one person has it, I am sure others do. Looks like the HB-29 would give better shading than the stock hood.

I know it sounds shade tree, but why not buy the stock hood and for 50 cents make your own petal attachment to it with black construction paper or even black plastic that will last longer. Probably 10 min with some scissors and some tape. That way the hood will absolutely match the lens!! Who cares what it looks like if it works good. Plus should not be too hard to make it look decent anyway! No worries about mounting and it will fit for sure. With trial and error you can make it custom to your lens / body combination for truly the best hood you could possibly have.

Could even buy a cheap china knock off of the Nikon hood and glue the black plastic petal extension to it (after trial and error to get it right).  Then no worries about the tape comming loose or if it gets knocked around some in a bag.


----------



## dhilberg (May 19, 2010)

I have the Nikon 80-200mm f/2.8 two-ring with that eBay seller's hood adapter and the HB-29 hood. I can't say with absolute certainty that it's any more effective than the stock hood (which I also have), but it certainly works. If anything, it gives the lens a more modern look. Originally I looked into the adapter hoping the HB-29 hood would be more effective with lens flare, since it's longer. I never did any thorough tests to prove anything though. The only testing I did was to make sure the adapter didn't introduce any vignetting, since it adds about an extra half-inch or so to the front end of the lens. Shooting at a blank wall I didn't notice any, even with the HB-29 on.

Note that you are buying the adapter only. You have to purchase the HB-29 hood separately, which is another $36 or so, on top of the $24.95 + $6.95 shipping for the adapter from that auction. You can save yourself some money and get an HB-29 knockoff, which it is also supposed to work with.

Don't plan on using any filters with that adapter on the lens. It makes it very difficult to get the adapter on and off, and the knurling on the outside of the filter will chafe away at the inside of the adapter.


----------



## Garbz (May 19, 2010)

Wow this actually looks pretty good.


----------



## KmH (May 19, 2010)

For $70 it *better* look good!


----------



## Garbz (May 20, 2010)

What's $70 in photography terms, a cheap UV filter which you wouldn't be caught dead using right KmH 

A real rip-off are the Nikon remotes.


----------



## KmH (May 20, 2010)

Garbz said:


> What's $70 in photography terms, a cheap UV filter which you wouldn't be caught dead using right KmH ......


True.


----------

